# Model 650



## sudo (Aug 29, 2017)

Here is a somewhat unusual gun I ran into in a LGS recently.

Model 650 Smith and Wesson.

It's a 3" in 22 Magnum.

I like kit guns, and this is the only 22 Magnum I have.

Any other 22 Mag revolver fans?










View attachment 9801


----------



## .22M.R.F (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry, did not notice the date this was posted, hope "sudo" is still interested. 

Yes, at least one more fan. I don't think the M-650 is considered RARE or even SCARCE but you just don't see them for sale very often. This "J" Frame .22 Magnum, as you stated, has a 3" barrel and seems well suited for woods carry. A handy little revolver but it sure is loud and certainly detrimental to your hearing without hearing protection Enjoy your new acquisition, I think you will like it!


----------



## catman4cats (Jan 14, 2020)

...........and another fan with the M-650 and the M-651.

The M-651 is the 4 inch version with the square butt and adjustable rear sight.
These .22 mags spew about a 12 inch flame when fired and are VERY LOUD. 
Whenever I take these to the range people take notice. They are fun to shoot.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

You want LOUD?
Try a NAA Pug in .22 Mag!
The cylinder is longer than the bbl.
Yes, it is LOUD!


----------

